# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Αφαίρεση παλιού υλικού ράγας

## Spirost

Καλημέρα
Στο καινούργιο υλικό ράγας υπάρχει ένας μηχανισμός που με ένα κατσαβίδι και αφού το τραβάς λίγο, μπορείς να το τοποθετήσεις στη ράγα και αφού το αφήσεις μετά ασφαλίζει. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι με πολύ παλιό διακόπτη, ή ασφάλεια, όπου δεν βρίσκω κάποιο ανάλογο μηχανισμό. Κοιτάω από κάτω του αλλά τίποτα... Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς θα αφαιρέσω από τον πίνακα τέτοιο παλιό υλικό χωρίς να προξενήσω κάποια βλάβη ?

----------


## mikemtb73

Αναλόγως τη μάρκα τον τύπο το έτος.....
Μία φώτο θα βοηθούσε πολύ.... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spirost

Αυτό βοηθάει ?
Image1.jpgImage2.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Βλέπεις ένα μικρό λαμακι πάνω. Αυτό τραβάς 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spirost

Οκ Ευχαριστώ

----------

